# 500



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a 'long' link so I hope you can open it ok. It is simply a tape of 500khz calling from around 1985.

Wait a minute ! 1985 ? Things have certainly changed since date transmission was by two bits of brass being bashed together. My Boss referred to it once as 'slow speed data'

David



https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fdrive.google.com%2Ffile%2Fd%2F12WLuqB4bW8jY33Jdd9r8vJy6LVYtwlWG%2Fview%3Ffbclid%3DIwAR0rPZAfDxG0H8xMB4Upvv3L_wLLMWOQuu0FFoWGy4tr495MEdbUA55O_ss&h=AT0ugljl4rvDJF2VkLxc1UnJ-dqnfFaeMzQjwNGgvvynAyzYx60zbyc4v9x2n-CBscb2NeFXkkh3ceIo06MUNkJ_8ht9CFTw5W_EqO551AIprPHEe7Bzuat3Skm6o6n1PudT&__tn__=-UK-R&c[0]=AT00akzJG0vk-TO2Ef6QD5OsUqCVl-Ub33aZlqfcOosZFPOL9fgpIMadPMokOJocOb7Yt1UkTfenfXeyu7AVIg1kU2sUWWd5PPRxxJBjBY_S8uKsqR7xFO9_ZTez6wa5m8juAhSVk_dBFb1SL7tO60a6J0G1AYQtNjxLwExAZ5Y-vkr1wY-XJ8iI8qIPO2mUN5HzcrL9AeTgCceD-og


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Heh...chaos...I remember it well.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice one! thanx


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hard to believe (and if I'm not mistaken) apart from coast stations not a G or M ship's call-sign on the entire clip..
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, I can still read morse !!!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Another 500 tape. This one is specific 31 October 1987 when WT ceased at GKZ and GNI

500-kHz_31-10-1987_2330Z.wav - Google Drive

David

+


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Lovely to savour these signals. Warbles from the past. I can almost hear the transformer laminations sing, and the generators hum their tunes. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

david.hopcroft said:


> This is a 'long' link so I hope you can open it ok. It is simply a tape of 500khz calling from around 1985.
> 
> Wait a minute ! 1985 ? Things have certainly changed since date transmission was by two bits of brass being bashed together. My Boss referred to it once as 'slow speed data'
> 
> ...


Music to the ears... especially the SP!


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

david.hopcroft said:


> This is a 'long' link so I hope you can open it ok. It is simply a tape of 500khz calling from around 1985.
> 
> Wait a minute ! 1985 ? Things have certainly changed since date transmission was by two bits of brass being bashed together. My Boss referred to it once as 'slow speed data'
> 
> ...


sounds like a normal monday morning in the channel.


----------

